# Activation AppleStore d'un iPad en import des US



## denisb88 (15 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Voilà quelques jours que je me renseigne sur un achat d'iPad en import des US.
Je suis prêt à commander mais il reste une question à laquelle je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse.
Pour que la garantie fonctionne (provisoirement aux US puis en France après mai), il faut enregistrer l'ipad à son nom sur son compte iTunes.

Donc question à ceux qui en ont déjà un:
- peut-on l'activer directement sur AppleStore français ?
- ou doit-on passer avec l'AppleStore US mais dans ce cas, l'iPad sera lié à un compte aux US, ça sera peut être génant pour la suite non ?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

J'ai enregistré mon iPad directement sur mon compte iTunes Suisse.


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2010)

l'ipad wifi nécessite une activation? Je pensais que c'était particulier au 3G, comme l'iphone.


----------



## clagir (16 Avril 2010)

Oui, il faut la brancher via iTunes, cela dure quelques seconde, elle se met automatiquement à la langue de iTunes. Ensuite vous pouvez la synchroniser et l'enregistré,


----------



## drs (16 Avril 2010)

oui, mais s'agit-il vraiment d'une "activation", qui pointe vers un serveur d'activation?

Si oui, c'est comme si on vous demandait d'activer votre ordi avant de vous en servir!!!

Et l'enregistrement est facultatif, je n'ai jamais enregistré mon iphone.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2010)

Non, c'est juste une mise en conformité pour les synchros avec un ordinateur.


----------



## drs (16 Avril 2010)

donc si pas d'activation et enregistrementt facultatif, je ne vois pas où serais le problème...ou alors, il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe 

Le seul problème que tu pourras avoir, est la fâcheuse tendance d'Apple en ce moment de ne proposer que des garanties nationales.
Si un jour ton ipad tombe en panne et que tu l'amennes dans un SAV Apple, ils verront sa provenance avec le N° de série et ta facture et pourront refuser de te le prendre en charge, puisque la garantie n'est pas mondiale.

A vérifier, mais à priori c'est légal...Les constructeurs sont tenus à une garantie européenne, mais pas mondiale.


----------



## denisb88 (16 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ces éclaircissements.
Reste à trouver maintenant le bon fournisseur.
Et ça c'est vraiment pas gagné...


----------



## titof21 (17 Avril 2010)

Salut DenisB88, 
Si tu n'as pas encore trouvé un bon plan pour t'en procurer un, va voir sur sur le dicsussion "importer un iPad" sur ce forum. J'y parle de la boite qui m'en a eu un en 5 jours a un super prix (544&#8364; pour un 16 GO sans frais de douanes. 
Tophe


----------

